# More projects



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

I finished piecing my next Schnibble top, this one is called "Picnic" and was a royal pain to do! It measures 26" x 26". I'm going to hang it out in the garage (where I'm quilting now) over the fuse box, it's on the longarm now to be quilted.

The next one is my first "Quilt for Kids' top. All fabric was supplied except for the binding. I'm going to cut out and piece one more of these this weekend, then I will get them quilted and shipped off next week.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I really like that top one - it's wonderful.

But that child's wild quilt - LOVE the brightness of it.


Where are you shipping it off to? 


You do such good work.


----------



## MacaReenie (Mar 1, 2008)

LOVE that schnibble top! The day you posted the thread here about the Quilts for kids, I got 3 emails telling me about the group, too. Must mean I am meant to help out with that. How did the whole process go dealing with the group?


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Thanks girls! Angie the tops get shipped back to quilts for kids (link in my first post), and they distribute them. It's not required, but with each kit they send, they request you make a duplicate quilt from your own stash.

I have a ton of fabric left over from our little girl dress making group we did here on HT, and I've cut the skirt fabric into the large blocks for the next one, and have some fabric in my stash that goes with it. It'll be a little blah, but some kid will like it and I can use up more of that fabric!

Macareenie, they sent the top out really fast. This is my first one, so I don't really have much experience with them, but I have read that the two women who run the organization (which is sponsored by Downy btw) do a wonderful job.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

I added the second quilt for kids, out of the leftover fabric from the little dress. I had enough of it for the squares and the backing.


----------



## dragonchick (Oct 10, 2007)

Beautiful quilts CJ. I can only hope to be as good as you and everyone else someday.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

CJ - like the pink one also.
This is good stuff for a good reason.


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

I Love all of them !!!!!!
The kids are going to LOVE both those quilts !!!!!!
bopeep


----------



## MacaReenie (Mar 1, 2008)

Yup...I can see these in my future. Thanks, CJ!!


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

I can't get the link to work


----------



## giraffe_baby (Oct 15, 2005)

I cant get that link to work either.... Im curious... mostly because my Daughter recieved one for being a special needs child, and they also did one for my mother in law when she was passing ( but I belive theirs was called prayer quilts) I would love to look into that as well!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

I left out the "s" in the address.
it's http://www.quiltsforkids.org


----------

